
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - pmoriarty
Mine are Radiolab[1] and Hardcore History[2].  Have yet to find any others remotely as good, except maybe This American Life.<p>What are your favorites?<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.radiolab.org&#x2F;<p>[2] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dancarlin.com&#x2F;hardcore-history-series&#x2F;
======
bemmu
1\. Skeptic's Guide to the Universe

2\. Bilingual News バイリンガルニュース

3\. Serial

4\. Radiolab

5\. StartUp Podcast

6\. Mixergy

7\. Planet Money

8\. Bootstrapped with Kids Podcast

9\. Lou Reads the Internet for YOU!

\--- why ---

For Skeptic's Guide I just really enjoy the chemistry between the hosts and
how the show has continued strong for over 500 episodes, even with one host
passing away.

Bilingual news is funny because the hosts choose bizarre news to cover and
manage to get on strange tangents in their discussion. It's half English half
Japanese.

I don't actually enjoy crime stories usually, but Serial was absolutely
gripping.

Radiolab is the peaceful thing I would choose to listen to on a bicycle ride
back from the beach while the sun is setting behind the mountains.

5-8 are the opposite, high-energy startup motivational podcasts to get you
pumped up.

"Lou Reads the Internet" is a podcast where the host tries to find the most
disturbing content on the net and reads it out loud. It's the 4chan of
podcasts, I listen to it sometimes while shopping just to add a bizarre flavor
to the otherwise mundane experience.

------
chadholt
\- Dan Carlin hardcore history \- The startup chat [Steli and Hiten] \- The
Tim Ferris show \- a16z \- Stuff You Shuld Know \- Startup Podcast \- Zen
Founder

